# promotional products



## mek (Jan 27, 2008)

What promotional products does your company use if any? Do you use pens or note pads coffee mugs with company name? Just curios.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 27, 2008)

Limbknuckle said:


> A 8x10 glossy of yourself equipped with a hardhat & speedo. Autograph fees will be donated to their favorite charity.opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:



No, no no, i have a better one...i round up all the boys...and we do free carwashes...in speedos. 

NO!!! I am JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But with all seriousness, i am too small for some advertisement of the nature your speaking of. 

Sorry.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 27, 2008)

I give away refrigerator magnets. I buy 1000 at a time for about 200 bucks.
I figure they are less likely to lose them , than a business card.
I think they help a little with repeat business.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 27, 2008)

mek said:


> What promotional products does your company use if any? Do you use pens or note pads coffee mugs with company name? Just curios.



How large or small is your company???


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 28, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> I give away refrigerator magnets. I buy 1000 at a time for about 200 bucks.
> I figure they are less likely to lose them , than a business card.
> I think they help a little with repeat business.



I think that is a really good idea...plop it on he fridge...might for get about it for a while...but like ya said...few years go by in need of pruning...and bam there is the magnet. 

Jmo...but def. like it. 

Canyon


----------



## lxt (Jan 28, 2008)

Pens & fridge magnets a company out west does my promos, I get magnets shaped like a football with the steelers schedule on it.......goes over very well & for about $89 I get like 250 they go quick!!!


LXT.....


----------



## teamtree (Jan 28, 2008)

Magnets and Pens.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 28, 2008)

Walmart has the peel-and-stick magnet business card holders for like $20 for 100. My cards are the glossy finish and when put on the magnets, they look like they were made to be that way. They look very sharp.

I always stick a couple to the gas pump every time I fill up.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 28, 2008)

mek said:


> The first two posts is exactly why I dont post on this site anymore. To many stupid remarks for my taste.



I thought you didn't post anymore.
What happened ?  

The images of the boys in speedos and hard hats got to you, didn't it ?


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 28, 2008)

My wife liked the idea...I told her no way!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## treemandan (Jan 28, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> No, no no, i have a better one...i round up all the boys...and we do free carwashes...in speedos.
> 
> NO!!! I am JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



No you're not. To small for some of the advertising not the other thing.


----------



## Firewood MB (Mar 16, 2016)

We make these and our clients love em:



Doesn't have to be a fancy piece of wood but a stout nail and your logo branded on makes a heck of a bottle opener.


----------

